# Fausti



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm in the market for a 16 gauge SXS for upland game. Anybody know anything about the Fausti's??


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

If ya got the cash to spare, get it!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Just curious....

Why a 16ga.? Nostalgia?

Admittedly I missed the glory days of the 16 by a while. I've never seen the advantage. 12's can easily be loaded down, and 20's can be loaded up.

I'm not criticizing (sp?), just curious.

Later,
Kev


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Kev, these are the glory days of the 16 gauge.  Twelves are fine, as are twenties, but the 16 is the mama bear of gauges. Not too bulky, not too petite. A nice SxS 16 gauge, at about 6.1-6.25# just fits my hands perfectly. I know many here think it's obsolete, but an ounce of 6's or 7.5's is a nice upland load. I bought some B&P F2 loads last year, 5's and European 7's for pheasant and grouse, respectively. They are 1 1/16 ounce, and work great:

http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af3 ... 1114-1.jpg

http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af3 ... C_6133.jpg

It's too bad that Beretta doesn't make a 16 gauge O/U, or I'd buy one. I got a Silver Pigeon II yesterday in 12 gauge, but it's 7.25#. A 16 should come in at no more than 6.5#.

Here's another forum for you:

http://www.16ga.com/forum/index.php


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I had a guy at the club the other day that had a vintage Purdey in 16ga. he had some european loads (2 1/2") that he was shooting through it. 
I think it was a "driven" gun though be cause it was choked SUPER tight. He let me shoot it while we were on the sporting clays range, and I smoked our long target (probably 45 yards), I mean complete ink spot. I didn't dare ask how much it was worth, but in as much as the case he had it in was worth more than my pickup (he did mention what he paid for the case), I figured it was better off left unsaid.

That was a nice gun, and it was definetly quick to the shoulder, but I still felt like he would have been further ahead with a 20ga. and loads that he could buy anywhere. 

I guess I just have a different point of view on the thing. My hunts usually don't go longer than 3 hours and my Benelli is pretty easy to pack for that long. I would love to have a nice O/U someday, but I won't hold my breath.

When you find the one, you can't live without, be sure and post pictures!

Later,
Kev


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Kev, you can buy 16 gauge one ounce loads in 6's and 7 1/2's at Wal Mart for $6/box. It's easy to buy them. I'll have to let you shoot mine. The one in those photos is pretty high end.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am a big fan of the 16 ga. I think it is one of the most under rated shotguns. Like Paddler said $6 a box for 6's isn't a bad deal at all. I absolutely love the 16 ga. for most upland game hunting, especially chukars.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, don't get me wrong guys. I'm not bashing at all. Just looking to expand my consciousness a little. I've always had a bit of bias against them because it seemed silly to me to have something in between gauges. But that is simply because I only ever knew the days when 3" shells were available in both the 12 and 20. I even remember when the 3 1/2" 12 ga. came about. I can imagine that back in the day it was the perfect fit. Also being a waterfowler by heart and an upland hunter by default, lack of options in the steel shot department have always tempered my desire for a 16ga.

My boss has a well used, but in good condition LC Smith SxS 16 that he hunts with. He loves it. And the best thing about it for him... Nobody asks to borrow his shells!! :lol: 

Later,
Kev


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Kevin, Bret likes to remind me that the 12 gauge is ballistically superior to the 16 gauge. And in the same way, the 16 gauge is ballistically superior to the 20 gauge. The 12 gauge bore is .417" sq, while the 16 gauge is .345" sq, and the 20 gauge is .297" sq. So, the 16 gauge is 16% larger than the 20 gauge, while the 12 is 21% larger than the 16 gauge.

It's too bad that ammo manufacturers haven't put more effort into developing better loads for the 16, as it can easily duplicate moderate (read upland) 12 gauge loads, and in a more compact, typically lighter package. If the same technology was applied to the 16 as the 20, the 16 gauge would surpass all 20 gauge loads. While 3" 20 gauge loads will carry the same payload, they will have a longer shot string and more fliers than the 16 gauge. For grouse and chukar, the 16 gauge is easily as good as either the 20 or the 12. Perhaps for long flushing sharptails or pheasants, the 12 gauge is superior, I just like carrying my 16 gauge far better. It's the perfect upland gun, IMO.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I've always been a fan of shorter shells, and the resultant shorter shot string. 3" 20 and the like have never been "better" in my opinion. I've seen devasting terminal ballistics from 2 1/2" 12ga. loads that were labeld "low recoil" so I assumed they were on the lighter side, but from the gun that gal was shooting she was obliterating pheasants at decent range. I could only assume it was because most of the payload was finding it's target.

I suppose a handloader could whip something up that would compete with the 12 ballistically. 

Like I said, I have nothing against 16ga. Maybe when I get my new knee's I'll try them out on some grouse. Maybe then I'll "see the light" so to speak.

For now, I'll continue the search for an 8ga. to sub-bore, so I can take it to the east coast and kill Eiders!!

Later,
Kev


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

This is from B&P's website (http://bandpusa.com/hunting/upland/f2-c ... gauge.html), it says basically what I said above. These are a bit spendy, at just over $11/box delivered to your door. But if you shoot 1/2 box per outing, you're talking a very small amount of money:



> The 16-gauge offers excellent ballistics; it combines the qualities of the 12 and 20 in one shell. The guns chambered for this shell traditionally weighed less than 12-gauges and out performed the 20-gauges in payload. In keeping with this combination, we load a 1 1/16-oz. (29-gram) charge in a 2 5/8" case (67mm). These can be shot in 2 ½-in. chambered firearms of modern manufacture. Be judicious in your use in older guns, as this load performs at 1280-fps velocities. Packed in an 8-box case (200 rds), this is the best 16-gauge load for all applications as noted from the wide-shot selection.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> These are a bit spendy, at just over $11/box delivered to your door. But if you shoot 1/2 box per outing, you're talking a very small amount of money:


Shells are the cheapest part of the hunt for sure, and $11 a box really isn't that "spendy". The ones the guy was using in his Purdey came in right at $30 a box plus or minus for the exchange rate, plus shipping from the UK. Even a high-end pheasant load runs upwards of $15 a box. Using your formula, your only $7 into shells for the hunt. Pretty cheap considering the other "costs" involved.

I think though that if I were to invest in a 16ga. I think I'd get a cheap reloader and go that route. Given the cost of components it's not cheaper, but I could mix and match until I got a load I liked.

Later,
Kev


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I am a big fan of the 16 ga. I think it is one of the most under rated shotguns. Like Paddler said $6 a box for 6's isn't a bad deal at all. I absolutely love the 16 ga. for most upland game hunting, especially chukars.


I agree. The 16 is my favorite for upland gamebirds. It was the shotgun I started with. Very, very popular in the late 50s when I started bird hunting and then all through the "glory years" of shotgunning and fine shotguns, the 60s.

Performance? About the same as a 3" 20 gauge like Kev said.

Price? I don't care much.

Back to the original post: I think gdog has a 16ga Fausti. I know he has one in a 28ga SxS. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Back to the original post, I wasn't impressed with the Fausti I saw at Cabelas, especially for the price they were asking. I'm in the market for a nice SxS 16, and don't care too much what it costs, so long as the value is there.

Kevin, there is lots of load data for the 16 gauge. There is even one load listed of 1 1/4 ounce at 1375FPS!:

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key= ... utput=html

But, the Federal Game load you buy at Wal Mart for $6/box is one ounce at ~1165FPS, which is more than adequate for grouse and informal practice, maybe even chukar. The B&P is a excellent shell, just like all the B&P stuff.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I've shot a couple of different Fausti's, and your right I've never felt that the value was there. aYa in my opinion makes a better quality shotgun. I've only shot a 12 and a 20 so the frame size would be different, but I would think it would be proportionate.

I think that an English gun would retain it's value better, than a spanish, or italian gun, should you ever want to sell it again.

Good luck in the search.

Later,
Kev


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Yah know, there's a 16 ga society website, lots of good info; odd fellas though.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

InvaderZim said:


> Yah know, there's a 16 ga society website, lots of good info; odd fellas though.


Thanks, Caleb. I posted the link above, and I'm Paddler over there, too. :mrgreen:


----------

